# Surly Moloko Handlebar Bag w/Jones Bar?



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

I couldn't seem to find much on this particular combination via a Google search perusing bikepacking.com, etc., so was wondering if anyone has ran this combination, and how well it works?

I know Jones has their own specific bag for their bar; was just curious about that bag vs Surly's Moloko bar bag on a Jones bar.


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Works great. They even say “works with the other guys bar” or something like that in the description. It’s not 100% perfect fit but I like it better than Jones bag.


----------



## BufaloBill (Sep 27, 2016)

I have both the Jones Bar and moloko bag, they work more than well enough together.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Excellent, thank you for your responses.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just let it be noted that running the bag, limits your hand positions on the loop part alongside having interface issues when trying to run a sweetroll....


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Just let it be noted that running the bag, limits your hand positions on the loop part alongside having interface issues when trying to run a sweetroll....


TANGENT HERE:
I have both of the Jones handlebar bags that he sells, and I was bummed that you lose the hand positions. In tinkering around with other bags, I've used a Revelate Feedbag instead, and it's my favorite setup on my Loop bar now  I've also used my Tapeats bar bag, but the Revelate is more stable and I like how it keeps it shape better for this application.

I find taking stuff out and putting it back into the Feedbag much easier than the Loophole pack, plus it holds more stuff.


Jones Loop Bar Cockpit by ricky d, on Flickr


Jones Cockpit by ricky d, on Flickr


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Feedbags are awesome. They can easily swallow a 1 liter Nalgene bottle with little pockets on the side for snacks, a multi tool, lip balm, whatever. Handlebars of any config. can handle two. 
Also, don't forget the awesome Bedrock Bikepacking Bags (Durango, CO). They have a simpler Tapeats handlebar bag that can also easily handle a 1 liter Nalgene bottle.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Drevil said:


> I've used a Revelate Feedbag instead, and it's my favourite setup on my Loop bar now


Great idea! Have you ran this on a non-Jones fork in this position? Just wondered on stability, as it looks to sit perfectly in the position you have it in the fork truss, would it be troublesome to get a tie on for the bottom of the bag.... I have an older smaller style feedbag in the garage that I might try out!


----------

